# Proof of Funds: FSWP14



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have following questions related to POF:

1. I have SB account on my wife's name and have sufficient fund value, will it work?

2. Do I need to submit these proofs to Visa Office of my country (New Delhi) as well?

3. For the following form "Schedule 3: Economic Classes – Federal Skilled Worker Class (IMM 0008-Schedule 3)", Question-11, do I need to convert the amount to Canadian dollers by myself and provide the values to Assets, Liabilities and Total funds available for settlement in Canada?

Kindly answer the above questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The funds will have to have been in YOUR name for probably at least 12-18 months.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

DeepsIn said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have following questions related to POF:
> 
> ...


Pls find replies inline.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks very much, it really helps.:thumb:


----------

